# 2016 mr supps fantasy football league with prizes!!



## cane87 (Aug 4, 2016)

We are back for the 2nd annual Mr. Supps fantasy football league.  Last year was a great success and we gave a lot of good prizes away and had a lot of fun.  Except for me, my team was horrible.  So we are going to do it again this year.  So if you were part of the fun last year or you missed out last year and want to join.  Post in this thread and we'll start getting enough people together to have our own supplement league.


The scoring goes as follows:


Scoring: 1 pt per 10 yards rushing, 1 pt per 15 yard receiving, 1 pt per 20 pts passing, 1 pt per reception, -2 for interceptions or fumbles, defenses and kicker we'll just go with whatever the default settings are.


 1 QB
 2WR
 2RB
 1 WR/TE/RB
 1TE
 1K
 1Def
 6 bench


Prizes are as follows:


1st place: 1 Bottle of B-Drol and 1 PJE 
2nd place: 1 Whey Isolate 
3rd place:  1 PJE to 3rd place 


Lets get the party started.


ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME !!! AND I WILL GIVE YOU THE DETAILS ON HOW TO JOIN!


----------



## cane87 (Aug 9, 2016)

still spots open in this guys! pm me


----------



## cane87 (Aug 24, 2016)

*If anyone is interested we need about 2 more guys! maybe 3 ( we have 1 possible owner)... get in here !! its gonna be a ball, this needs to be filled before sunday.Send ME A PM ASAP~ *


----------

